

2 steps to better API Error Codes - bpedro
http://apiux.com/2013/03/28/2-steps-api-error-codes/

======
anonfunction
Here's the website I always refer to for http status codes httpstatus.es

~~~
bpedro
That's an interesting HTTP status codes cheat sheet.

